# DSLR Slider?



## BokChoiTV (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm looking to get my first DSLR slider for around 200$.
No more than 250$.
Size isn't that big of a deal, nor is weight. At least 15" however.

I'm looking at the Konova K2 and Varavon Sliders, but was wondering, has anyone had experience between these?
I'm going to be using a MK III with a 70-200 F4 IS on it, so yeah, weight is kinda up there ( not really, LOL).


----------



## paulv1958 (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi
I have the Varavon SlideCam Lite. 800 I can happily run a 5DKM III with a 70-200, Fancier 707 Fluid head , etc with no problems.
Simple to use, come with small shoulder carry bag. 
It Was my first foray into this king of thing and is excellent value and quality for the price.

Cheers Paul


----------



## bwfishing (Mar 10, 2013)

Do you have the motor with your slider? If so does it work well? I'm interested in timelapse.

http://www.varavon.com/product/motor.html


----------



## paulv1958 (Mar 10, 2013)

No motor yet. Have to justify to the misses. I am interrested but they are a bit expensive. Varavon also have another unit according to cheesy cam called the Timeroid, but I can find much more info. According to cheesy cam slider motor is not designed for stop motion.

As there is no info yet I would wait and see.


----------



## bwfishing (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks for the reply! 

The Konova option appears to be a total cost about $800-$900 to enable motor functions. Wanted to know what the Varavon option would end up costing... 

The only other product that looks good appears to cost a good deal more....
Kessler Pocket Dolly Basic (Traveler Length) $525.95 not sure how much it would cost to add motor option, but I know it has one.

I've seen quite of few that look good and have very good reviews that are right around $100, but they don't appear to have a upgrade option to adding a motor. I might just give up and get one of these...

Kamerar SLD-230 23-Inch Camera Track Slider Video Stabilization System DSLR $99
Motion Slider 24 SLIM Camera Slider $119
PROAIM 2ft Camera linear slider Dolly with Carry Case (Ball head not included) $181.50


----------



## bwfishing (Mar 11, 2013)

The Konova Camera Slider Dolly K2 60cm (23.6 Inch) does not include a manual crank handle
appears to have a maxium load limit of 18kg/39.6 (lb)

http://konovaphoto.com/slider/konova-slider-k2-series.html

Cost $219.00 on Amazon

http://www.amazon.com/Konova-Camera-Slider-Dolly-60cm/dp/B0098EYBQI/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1362993277&sr=1-1&keywords=K2+60

The Konova Time Lapse / Basic Motion Controller Bundle B for K2 60 
Cost $485.00 on Amazon (I thought I saw it on the Konova website for $429)

So for $704 or less I'll have an basic automated slider dolly. I believe that Magic Lantern has my timelapse features covered right on the 5D Mark II itself so should not need the upgraded hardware or extra options.


----------



## filmguy (May 23, 2013)

If you already have a slider you should check out the Genie, just add it to your kit and you've got motion control on all your existing gear, easy to use as well. www.syrp.co.nz/products


----------



## Erizo (May 23, 2013)

filmguy said:


> If you already have a slider you should check out the Genie, just add it to your kit and you've got motion control on all your existing gear, easy to use as well. www.syrp.co.nz/products


I've just started to shoot video with my DSLR recently but that looks like a great piece of kit. What a pity I don't have 1k $ lying around. It seems a good bit more reasonable than buying a proprietary element which can only be used with the slider it was designed for.


----------

